# 8600GTS Overclocking????



## Pravas (Apr 14, 2007)

Hi guys,  i am not posting this thread cuz i found a website *vr-zone.com/?i=4875 for Overclocking 8600GTS but i want to know if there's any other simple procedure for overclocking this Grafix card with ease for a newbie like me 
THank You all


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 14, 2007)

Riva Tuner


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Apr 14, 2007)

Just use coolbits for medium overclocking. Normally u will need some better cooling or voltage modding if u wanna go beyond the coolbits limits. And coolbits ocing won't void the warranty of the card.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Apr 14, 2007)

None of the oc'ing will void ur warranty until u physically modify the card , or flash it with the oc'ed clocks ... that includes Coolbits , Rivatuner , ATi Tool etc. etc.


----------



## pra_2006 (Apr 15, 2007)

hey man u got 8600GTS ?


----------

